# period sex



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

I did this poll two days ago but for some reason it vanished... but anyways, here it is again.

Hubby used to be ok with it as long as it was light or on day three. I think its great i love it.

Guess that's easy enough for me to say, i can't clean the mess.


----------



## Liam83011 (Jul 1, 2015)

do most women love it? Why do you love it?


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Liam83011 said:


> do most women love it? Why do you love it?


first off, it really does help with relieving cramps(for me anyway).

It just hightens my sensitivity, idk.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Oops sorry. I didn't realize it was in the men's clubhouse, and I can't retract my vote!


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Oops sorry. I didn't realize it was in the men's clubhouse, and I can't retract my vote!


All good, would have made it open for all topics if i knew what i was doing..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

VixNz said:


> I did this poll two days ago but for some reason it vanished... but anyways, here it is again.


I vanished because a moderator deleted it. You posted it in the *Sex In Marriage* forum. The rules for that forum say that polls about preferences, etc are not allowed.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We never did "red sex" for our 1st 19 yrs.. then I had a raging sex drive increase, felt I was going to die having to wait DAYS when I seen red... (so dramatic was I) .... he didn't mind.. just said "Get the towel baby, jump on!".. I did limit it to lighter flow - my off days...it was his turn.. BJ to the finish....

Couldn't ask for a better attitude...he wanted it too... and always.. I cleaned him up afterwards, I would tell him not to look !.. then thanked him for making me happy, relieving my horny state -for a time anyway!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hated it, hated it even more as it was a 'duty' when married


----------



## Don-Juan (Sep 1, 2013)

I would not have a problem with it, but she won't let me near her on "those" days!


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Never bothered me a bit. I don't let much come between me and my favorite activity...


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

S'all good. Never bothered me, though it bothered her. Fortunately not a problem anymore though!


----------



## unblinded (May 27, 2015)

It never bothered me; but the W would always flip out with, "It's gross", and so on.

Once we got started, however, her tune would change dramatically.


----------



## rich84 (Mar 30, 2015)

It doesn't bother me at all. However, it makes my wife super self conscious and she prefers to wait it out or until it is lighter. Too "sloshy."


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

rich84 said:


> It doesn't bother me at all. However, it makes my wife super self conscious and she prefers to wait it out or until it is lighter. Too "sloshy."


Another reason for the towel... :grin2:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

What and miss out on BJ week??

:wink2:


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Had to chuckle at that one!..
I don't get the fascination with it. OF course, mine is quite sporadic now, and I wouldn't dream of even attempting on massive flow days. (Don't want to freak-out/ gross-out my hubby that much). We've done it once or twice on lighter days... can't say I'm a "fan" of it. Other than not needing lube. 
Definitely need the towel.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> What and miss out on BJ week??
> 
> :wink2:


My hubby wont let me give him head...so its an non issue for him either way...but my drive has been crazy high lately...i know it's incredibly selfish but i don't want to wait.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't mind it at all but can't explain why I get super horny when I'm in my cycle. Hubby doesn't like it at all sometimes he would cave in and do me but most of the times he would rather not so most of the times I do without or I do me.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm not bothered by it, but it does make my wife uncomfortable. On the rare occasions we do go there during that time, having to both get up immediately for a shower instead of remaining in a romantic embrace kind of messes up the mood in addition to the proverbial towels. While we could shower together, she refuses to let this happen during her period which means we run to separate bathrooms afterwards.

Badsanta


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

http://divacup.com


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

We did do this early in our marriage back when we were still have sex multiple times a week. Usually towards the end of her period when she was only spotting. I used condoms and it was nice.

If we had an otherwise good intimate relationship then I would have no problem with this. However, for me right now this requires a level of intimacy that our current relationship doesn't afford.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Most women I know get incredibly horny from the hormone flood, so a smart man, if he wants to get his brains bleeped out, would learn to like it, even if his initial reaction to the idea is negative.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Not something either my husband or I have ever had any interest in. No, thanks.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Doesn't bother me. In fact, I was able to seduce my GF (well, we've only been dating a couple months - but the feelings are there) the other night and it was her time. She did NOT want to, and said "let's make this all about you". So went down on me, then we proceeded to dry hump (well, I was naked, she was not). She got so worked up she said "well, how much mess can you deal with?". I said "all of it", and we got the towel. 

Probably not something I'd want to see, but as long as the lights are out, I'm game.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't press for it, but It's NBD and certainly happy to please a horny partner. Put a towel down, turn down the lights, and wear a condom if you are squeamish.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

We've done it in the past (recently in fact), but not often. She's VERY heavy flow normally and it ends up looking like a crime scene.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Constable Odo said:


> Most women I know get incredibly horny from the hormone flood, so a smart man, if he wants to get his brains bleeped out, would learn to like it, even if his initial reaction to the idea is negative.


:yay: :iagree:


----------



## SweetDesires (Jul 20, 2015)

Constable Odo said:


> Most women I know get incredibly horny from the hormone flood, so a smart man, if he wants to get his brains bleeped out, would learn to like it, even if his initial reaction to the idea is negative.


You are a smart man. I am sad because period sex was recently taken away from me. That is when I am the horniest, huge loss. When I am the horniest, no sex. I am resentful.

We get in arguments. I am clean and use the the Pearl sea sponge. I tell him at the most you have to look at a pink [email protected]

If you use the diva cup it will pierce him. I think you mean the Pearl Sponge?
If you are making love with the Diva Cup I would like to know how? I have lots to learn.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

SweetDesires said:


> You are a smart man. I am sad because period sex was recently taken away from me. That is when I am the horniest, huge loss. When I am the horniest, no sex. I am resentful.
> 
> We get in arguments. I am clean and use the the Pearl sea sponge. I tell him at the most you have to look at a pink [email protected]
> 
> ...


Used the _Instead SoftCup_, it worked great.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Liam83011 said:


> do most women love it? Why do you love it?


I just like sex all the time, it isn't like a particularly prefer it during my period. But yes, it DOES help with the cramps.

I had a boyfriend back in college who LOVED it when I was on my period. His favorite time of the month! More recently, I had another boyfriend who was obsessed with cleanliness, so he wasn't the biggest fan of period sex, but he was also HD, so we did it anyway.


----------



## PearlSnaps (Oct 29, 2013)

Never was a problem for me. The ex never would during the first few days, but would relent as it lightened. It's just part of life.


----------



## capri7204 (Aug 16, 2012)

VixNz said:


> I did this poll two days ago but for some reason it vanished... but anyways, here it is again.
> 
> Hubby used to be ok with it as long as it was light or on day three. I think its great i love it.
> 
> Guess that's easy enough for me to say, i can't clean the mess.


For me I just don't feel very sexy when I have it. It's something though I have to deal with having it, I just want it to hurry up and go away!!!


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't think we ever did it during this time. Early on she'd give me a HJ, but that was it. Prior relationship, I recall we were in the living room with her wearing only panties and we dry humped, we did some fondling, and she gave me a BJ. Didn't try the deed.


----------



## One2One (Aug 1, 2015)

During the light days I would but I'm on the mini pill.
Because it's more lubricated it feels much nicer lol


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Have never been a real big fan of the act because both of my XW's seemed to have hang-ups about it! That was when I became the lucky recipient of BJ's and HJ's!

One of my frat brothers in college always bragged that he always loved to go down on his girl during that time and it drove her crazy. Because of that revelation, we started calling him "Vampire!" We always thought that he was a little "touched," but of all things, he ended up in real life becoming a medical examiner!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Just did it recently. Doesn't bother me (or her) at all.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

My husband hates it. I am glad he feels that way too. By the way i am no prude not by a long shot:wink2: But it does not appeal to us TBH.

I think the there has only been two times we did. Once was a Saturday night and we was pissed, We was both randy, but went to the toilet and told him i had come on, oh well and we just did it.

Second time after we had finished he went to clean up and i had come on and he was not to pleased at all lol makes him a little queasy hahahaa:grin2:.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I'm ok with the shower. Just did that yesterday morning. I forgot how good it was. I think it may help everything move along. 

Note to self: Let's do that more often.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

anytime your woman wants to make love is great.


----------



## Can-Man (Feb 7, 2013)

Doesn't worry me at all. My rebound fling was a very horny lady, I went down on her while she had her period and she was very appreciative :laugh: Just have to be a little more restrained that's all


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Runs like Dog said:


> anytime your woman wants to make love is great.


Tell that to my husband.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh. Hell. No.

The menstrual blood smell makes me nauseus.


----------



## whiteviper (Aug 8, 2015)

I used to do that in the shower with my wife, with her body pressed to the shower glass. Great visual too


----------



## capri7204 (Aug 16, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Oh. Hell. No.
> 
> The menstrual blood smell makes me nauseus.


I agree. I don't want my hubby anywhere near my coochi when i have it. I feel like shvt and grossed out myself and i do not feel sexy at all during that time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

